# DWT Official Memorabilia Thread



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok Manufaturers we have not heard peep from you guys on promotions lately,

so hows about some T shirt Raffles..........


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

i saw a very nice t shirt and hat collection in a Kraft magazine, CSR sent it with my last order:whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

All the manufactures should be supplying all of us tee's, I'd think, with all the coin we drop in there pockets year after year...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> All the manufactures should be supplying all of us tee's, I'd think, with all the coin we drop in there pockets year after year...


And with all the coin they cost us ! At'least a friggin T-shirt. :whistling2:


----------

